# USRA Division 1 Nationals 2006, Chicago IL



## MG Brown (May 17, 2006)

This thread is for information about the upcoming USRA Division 1 "wing car" nats to be held at Chicagoland Raceway. 

Nats warm-ups, Chicago 500 & monthly races prior to the 2006 USRA Wing Car Nats. 

March 24th,25th & 26-Nat's Warm-up (all classes with qualifying) 

April 29th (C12, I15, Spec 15 and G12, NO qualifying) A "Let's get done early, go to dinner @ Harry's" race. 

June 2nd, 3rd & 4th-Chicago 500 (all classes with qualifying) 

June 30th,July 1st & 2nd-Last Nat's Warm-up (all classes with qualifying) 

**** Nats Dates **** 

Friday July 28th 2006 
Spec-15 

Sat July 29 
Am Group-12 

Sun July 30 
Expert Group-12 

Mon July 31 
Am & Expert International-15 

Tuesday August 1 
Am & Expert Cobalt-12 

Wednesday August 2 
Group-7 warm up 
General meeting 
Geezer Group-7 

Thursday August 3 
Am Group-27 

Friday August 4 
Expert Group-27 

Saturday August 5 
Semi-Pro Group-7 

Sunday August 6 
Pro Group-7 

We will be having a One Motor Open race Pre-Nats onThursday July 27 

If you have questions please post them here or PM me.


----------



## MG Brown (May 17, 2006)

The Chicago 500 
(Nats warm up #3) 
"I'm not dead yet" 
June 2, 3, 4 2006 

Thursday June 1 
Track opens for practice at 10 AM closes 9 PM 

Friday June 2 
Track opens 10am 
7:00 Pm Tech in for Ama and Pro C-12 closes at 7:45 PM 
8:00 Combined Am/Pro Qualifing 
8:50 - 8:55 PM late arrival tech in for C-12 
9:00 PM Ama C-12 
10:15 PM Pro C-12 

Open track afterwards for I-15 and Box-12 

Saturday June 3 
Track opens at 7am 
8:00 - 8:45 AM Tech in for Ama and Pro I-15. Will combine fields if less than 6 per class. 
9:00 am combined qualifing 
10:00 AM Ama I-15 
11:30 AM Pro I-15 
If you plan on running I-15 please let us know, so we can adjust starting times. 

Spec-15 / Box-12 Practice Follows. 
1:30-2:00 PM tech for Spec-15 
2:15 -3:30 PM Spec-15 racing round robin 

3:30 - 4:00 PM Tech in for Ama Box-12 
4:00 - 4:30 Qualifing Am Box-12 one round only 
4:45 PM Ama Box-12 

7:00 - 7:30 Tech pro Box-12 
7:30 - 8:15 Qualify Pro Box -12 2 rounds 
8:30 - 11:00 Race Pro box-12 

Open track after Pro Box-12 

Sunday June 4th 
Track opens at 7am 
8:30 - 9:15 AM Tech Am G27 
9:30 - 10:30 Qualifing Am G27 
11:00 AM Race Am Gr-27 

12:00 - 12:30 Tech Pro G27 PM 
12:30 - 1:30 Qualify Pro G27 
2:00 - 3:30 Race Pro G27 

4:00 - 4:30 Tech Semi-Pro G7 
4:30 - 5:15 Qualify Semi-Pro G7 
5:15 - 6:30 Race Semi-pro 

6:30 - 7:00 Tech Pro G7 
7:00 - 8:00 Qualify Pro G7 
8:15 - 0-dark 30 Race Pro G7 

We hope that this schedule is close. Times may be moved up or back depending on class sizes. 

Qualifing will be combined in C-12 and Int-15 
Separate Am/Pro qualifing in Box-12, G27, and G7 

If the winner of any pro race breaks the existing world record lap total an additional $100 cash bonus will be awarded.


----------

